# The Gustav Move Victims



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 1, 2008)

To my bunnies who just didn't handle the move well...

Cadence...I was never gonna eat you...yet you always acted like I was going to..

Notorious B-I-G...Always ready with your head down.. waiting to be petted..

Dulcinea-Your unwarranted thumping garnered you the name *the attention ho*

Suzuki-gave new meaning to the phrase *simma down or were gonna have to call a member of management*

Buddha- always chubby, but always a love bug.

Coral-I really think you were Bi-Polar..lol, but when you decided to be nice.. you were wonderful.

Tarot- you were just one weird lil rabbit..

Zodiac- always bossy.. "This IS the Zodiac speaking!

Home-Oh..... so friendly... he loved EVERYBODY.. and everything...

Prince Phillip- snotty, stuck up, but tolerated you if you had a carrot

The Earl of Leciester- Good Queen Bess's fav.. and mine too..always gave me nose lovins..

Eastwick-you were pretty much a lump, but a well behaved lump..

Persnicket-- you were always.. persnickety.. but I adored your crinkle nose thing you did..

Johnny Knoxville- Jarred found you... sad to see you pass for more than one reason..

Ichabod-you were the ODDEST looking rabbit I have EVER seen, witha GIGANTIC head..

Davy Jones- So named because you actually snatched treats from our hands with your paws..

Avalon- just a pretty pretty girl.

Shiva- pain in the rear.. but you always had a home here..

Chabliss- no tail, blind and a life of horror.. I am actually surprised you lived as long as you did.. rest in peace sweet old girl.

The Hooch- she loved all male bunnies... with Gusto

Tuscany- another lump.. but a voracious eater of a lump.

Bangers- sweet lil underweight boy... never could get any weight to stick on you..

Scrambled Eggs-.. so named because I think you actually were crazy...

I am sorry...I wish things had been different, we were just trying to get you all out of harms way...

I feel horrible..

Binky free guys and gals...

Love ya..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry Zin, what a horrible loss.:sad:

RIP babies...:rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 1, 2008)

I am sorryZin. :bunnyangel:


----------



## BSAR (Sep 1, 2008)

I am so sorry Zin. That is such a terrible loss. RIP bunnies. Binky free at the bridge. 

Can I just ask one thing...were these rabbit rescues from the hurricane?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 1, 2008)

These were just assorted unwanted Easter bunny rejects...from over the years..


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

I never usually read the rainbow bridge threads becuase I will cry but this one I had to read because .. well I don;t know why because this is one of the most upsetting ones. But I'm sorry Zin for everything thats going on this was just a really bad thing to happen right now.
Binky free bunnies
:rainbow:ink iris::hug:


----------



## Illusion (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry for your losses Zin
Binky free Guys and Dolls


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 1, 2008)

Zin,

I knew you had a sanctuary for the unwanted Easter rabbits and rabbits that had been turned in by breeders or whatever as being unwanted. I knew that you knew every one's likes/dislikes & personality.

What I didn't know....is that you took the time to name every single one. (I hate naming anything - its hard for me).

To see this list of names - along with their personalities and how much you knew them....just is heartbreaking. It makes the loss so real....and all the more devastating.

I'm sorry they couldn't handle the stress of the heat and the moving and the storm coming in. 

However - I also know that during the time you had them - they were cared for and loved and even though their life was shorter than it might have been (thanks to Gustav) - it was far better than it had been in their prior lives.

Binky free at the bridge sweet bunnies....


----------



## naturestee (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Zin. I can't even imagine what you're going through. I hope that at the very least you don't have any more losses, be it house, pets, or the bigger livestock.

:sad:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 1, 2008)

:bigtears:Oh my.

I'm so sorry/.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 1, 2008)

[align=left]I am so sorry. Idon't know what to say words escape me.[/align]
[align=left] [/align]
[align=center]






We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 











[/align]


----------



## EileenH (Sep 1, 2008)

Zin...I don't know what to say..I'm so sorry that this happened to you.You're in my thoughts. *hugs*


----------



## BSAR (Sep 1, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> These were just assorted unwanted Easter bunny rejects...from over the years..


Oh. Sorry one other question, did they die all at the same time? Like within a few days of each other. Or did they die different years and everything? I'm sorry I just don't really understand the title I guess.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 1, 2008)

BSAR, they died while being moved from Zin's home to a place more safe from Hurricane Gustav.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 1, 2008)

I am so very sorry Zin that you lost so many! As Peg said so well you knew each bun well and this must be just a terrible feeling. 

I hope that the storm subsides without too much damage to you and allyour animals .

Just remeber that you saved:angelandbunny: them and while they were with you they were cared for and loved. :bigtears:
Binky free little buns .............................


----------



## Coco0457 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss!! this is weird. I mean, did you lose 23 rabbits all at the same time? where they in a car accident or something? I'm sorry that I don't really get the post. and I see you're in texas? so were they housed in New Orleans?

poor bunnies!!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 1, 2008)

*Coco0457 wrote: *


> ...I see you're in texas? so were they housed in New Orleans?


Hurricanes are hundreds of miles wide, the warning is for the gulf coast which includes parts of Texas.New Orleans is only the focus because of Katrina and the way the city is situated with its levies. 

The greatest natural disaster in US history was a hurricane that hitGalveston, TX, not far fromZin, where 8000 people died.Needless to say, the area is very aware of the dangers. WithHugo bearing west, the most prudent action was definitely to evacuate. 

So sorry for your loss, Zin. So many names I recognized. :bigtears:

We can only do our best to keep our bunnies safe. They can be so fragile.  



sas :sad:


----------



## Michaela (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh my goodness... Zin I am so sorry. 

Binky free sweet bunnies. :rainbow:

:tears2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm so sad to read so many names , of so many tiny fuzzies that you loved so much.

You are a wonderful rabbit rescuer, to take the time to know each one on such a personal level. There was no one better to help them in this situation than you. Please know you did your very best!


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Sep 1, 2008)

When I read this I was so saddened by your loss. You have such a big heart in rescuing those bunnies. 

Shannon


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 1, 2008)

{{{ Zin }}}


----------



## BSAR (Sep 1, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> BSAR, they died while being moved from Zin's home to a place more safe from Hurricane Gustav.


Thanks. Sorry for the questions I just didnt know if they were being moved from the hurrican or not. I just found this thread: 
Prayers for Zin - Gustav is already taking its toll on them...

So now I understand. And again I am so sorry for the losses. It is sucha horrible thing to lose all of those sweet bunnies at a time.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 1, 2008)

So sorry for all your losses, Zin. All I can do is hope that the rest are ok, and you all are safe from the hurricane. :hug:

:rip:Cadence, Notorious B-I-G, Dulcinea, Suzuki, Buddha, Coral, Tarot, Zodiac, Home, Prince Phillip, The Earl of Leciester, Eastwick, Persnicket, Johnny Knoxville, Ichabod, Davy Jones, Avalon, Shiva, Chabliss, The Hooch, Tuscany, Bangers & Scrambled Eggs. :rainbow:Binky free at Rainbow Bridge. 

Emily:cry2


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 1, 2008)

Realistically, Not counting the 10 house bunnies, I had 184 bunnies to move, and 23 were lost, when you do the math, it doesnt sound so bad, but when you think of the personalities.. it's horrible..

Z


----------



## FusedBrain (Sep 2, 2008)

Zin,

I am very sorry to hear. Words just cannot explain how I feel eventhough none of the rabbits is mine. I have been following news of Hurricane Gustav and cannot help but to think about the animals affected. Reading your post is really heart wrenching and nerve wreaking. It is a nightmare came true. I pray that you will find peace in the midst of the chaos and lost.

Binky free dear bunnies.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. You had the best of intentions when you took them into your care, and when they were being moved. You are truly an angel for giving them more happy years of life than they would otherwise have had. Binky free, special bunnies.:rainbow:

Best of luck to all of yours as the storm approaches, and I hope you don't lose any more.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 3, 2008)

I have no appropriate words, Zin. I am just so sorry. So very sorry!

Jan


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry .


----------



## JimD (Sep 3, 2008)

Words are failing me on howto expressthe deep sorrow I am feeling for your loss.

We're all here for you and will be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.



....and binky free little ones

ray::rainbow:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 3, 2008)

Your post speaks of your dear tender heart for all of the bunnies that you care for. I'm so sorry for this tragic loss, but so grateful that those dear lives knew you!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Sep 4, 2008)

I read through each bunny, tearing up one after another.

Zin I am so sorry over your loss.. you provided such an amazing sanctuary for these poor unwanted guys. RIP little ones <3


----------

